# Furniture Eastern Algarve



## cabanas1044 (Dec 14, 2010)

Need furniture for 2 bed 2 bath apartment Cabanas - Eastern Algarve, something modern and hardwearing any ideas appreciated.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

cabanas1044 said:


> Need furniture for 2 bed 2 bath apartment Cabanas - Eastern Algarve, something modern and hardwearing any ideas appreciated.


Hi Cabanas, 

I have a friend who recently furnished a couple of apartments in Cabanas, she got her furniture from a Spanish based company who have done a lot in that area, you can contact Caroline on +351 916087923 she will put you in contact with the right people for the Furniture.

Good luck with the new place its a beautiful area, especially now that the works are finished

Thomas


----------



## cabanas1044 (Dec 14, 2010)

*furniture in Cabanas#*



mayotom said:


> Hi Cabanas, Thank you for taking time to answer my query I will contact your friend. Cabanas is lovely and there are so many lovely places to visit in the area. Now that the works on the waterfront are finished on the waterfront it looks so smart. We have had an apartment there for about 5 years now but due to family issues have not been able to spend hardly any time there ourselves. We now need a bigger place and should complete in January, we have put our own apartment on the market which we furnished with stuff from the UK and my husband drove down in van, unfortunately we cannot put it in the new apartment as if it doesn't sell we need to let it. After that ramble, thanks again Kind regards mary
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mayotom said:


> Hi Cabanas, Thank you for taking time to answer my query I will contact your friend. Cabanas is lovely and there are so many lovely places to visit in the area. Now that the works on the waterfront are finished on the waterfront it looks so smart. We have had an apartment there for about 5 years now but due to family issues have not been able to spend hardly any time there ourselves. We now need a bigger place and should complete in January, we have put our own apartment on the market which we furnished with stuff from the UK and my husband drove down in van, unfortunately we cannot put it in the new apartment as if it doesn't sell we need to let it. After that ramble, thanks again Kind regards mary


----------



## SarahJayne365 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi there is a place in Tavira called Tavira Discount Warehouse run by an English guy called Steve - you may be able to pick up some furniture from him. We had to furnish ours about 12 months ago and the prices are very reasonable.

There is also a furniture shop in Conceicou on the main road opposite the English Supermarket - Paul is Portuguese but speaks very good English - I have had furniture off him as well and he too is very reasonable.

Hope you settle down in your new apartment.


----------



## Huw (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Cabbanas
We renovated and furnished an apartment in Quinta do Morgado (next to the mini Preco, N125) in 2015. We bought some furniture from Steve at Tavira Discount Warehouse (opposite the Grand Plaza). There are now some shops in the upper floor of the grand plaza that sells oak furniture. There is also a new Conforama in Olhao. If you can wait then Ikea will be opening this year some time.
Cheers
H
P.s. We're coming out in a few weeks if you fancy a chat or need a hand.


----------

